# Panthers Coaching Speculation: Chip Kelly



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this does make some sense. Of course I don't think it is particularly likely to happen. I'd give Rivera about a forty percent survival chance, mostly because I am not sure that we shall be able to find a much better option. I don't think I'd be in love with a Chip Kelly selection. Truth is I might rather have Jack Del Rio come back than that. Might seem a bit of an odd choice, but I love what he did here and I love what he's done in Denver with their defense.

http://www.oregonlive.com/ducks/index.ssf/2012/12/oregon_ducks_rundown_cam_newto.html


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Del Rio would fix the defense anyways. Jacksonville was always good on defense but horrible on offense when he was there.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Chip Kelly would be an interesting coach for you guys and I think Cam would fit right into his system, but you'll need a good DC to go along with him.


----------

